# Wheat Help



## amiddler (22/1/11)

OK so I am doing a wheat/wit beer for my next brew and want to know how much corriander and orange peel people add in g/L. I have done a quick serch and didn't come up with the answers I want. My thoughts are to add 1g/L, so for my planned 40L batch, 40g of corriander and 40g of orange peel. Is this too much?

Also I am not using any unmalted wheat and have read that people add plain flour to there boil to get the cloudy apperance. Question: How much and for how long? I'm open to sugestions.

Drew

---------------------------

Sorry guys I have started 2 topic threads about the same thing. Bloody computer froze and I didn't think the first worked. Please disregard this topic thread

Drew


----------

